# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Фестиваль "Садху-санга-2013"

## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Сообщаем вам, что фестиваль вайшнавских общин *"Садху-Санга-2013"* пройдёт на том же месте (база "Химик" Туапсинского района Краснодарского края). Как добраться до места проведения - см. здесь.

День заезда предварительно назначен на 22 сентября 2013 г., но в зависимости от даты окончания украинского фестиваля может сдвинуться на 1-2 дня.

----------


## Dravida das

А список лекторов уже есть?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А список лекторов уже есть?


Пока нет.

----------


## Ваня362

Можно ли бронировать места в комнатах пансионата, если "Да" - то за какое время?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Можно ли бронировать места в комнатах пансионата, если "Да" - то за какое время?


Дату начала бронирования должны объявить региональные представители оргкомитета фестиваля. Насколько мне известно, бронирование еще не началось.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные, приглашаем вас на ежегодный фестиваль вайшнавских общин "Садху-санга 2013".

*Предварительный список почётных гостей фестиваля:*

Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами
Е.С. Радханатха Свами
Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами
Е.С. Шачинандана Свами
Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами
E.C. Б.Б. Говинда Свами
Е.С. Прахладананда Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
Е.М. Малати деви даси
Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху
Е.М. Нрисимха Кавача прабху
Е.М. Мадхава прабху

*Утвержденные даты проведения фестиваля:* с 23 по 30 сентября 2013 г. 
23 сентября день заезда и вечером открытие фестиваля. 30 сентября – день разъезда.

Бронирование мест в пансионатах начнется в конце мая 2013 года. Пожалуйста, обращайтесь к своим *региональным представителям:*

Москва – Адумбара дас, adumbara@gmail.com тел. +7-965-356-80-89 или скайп adu1081 

Санкт-Петербург, Дальний Восток, страны СНГ, зарубежные страны – Дхирадатта дас, Dhiradatta.nrs@rambler.ru тел. +7-960-233-21-45

Центральный регион – Годрума бихари дас, Kanva777@gmail.com тел. +7-920-307-37-87

Золотое кольцо – Экатма сундари д.д., krishna-yar@yandex.ru тел. +7-910-829-92-76

Юг – Манджари према д.д., marinhome@aaanet.ru тел. +7-903-438-20-99

Урал и Сибирь – Амита Говинда дас, Amita-Govinda@yandex.ru тел. +7-904-384-66-83

Северо-Запад – Александр Григорьев, sascha1204@yandex.ru тел. +7-908-225-24-25


По всем остальным вопросам обращайтесь в службу информации:
Лакшмана Прана дас, nandalal@mail.ru тел.+7-911-388-95-08 скайп lakshmana_prana_das


Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные,

началось *бронирование мест в пансионатах* для проживания на фестивале "Садху-санга 2013". Стоимость номеров от 350 до 950 рублей с человека в сутки в зависимости от корпуса и условий в номере.



По всем вопросам бронирования обращайтесь к своим региональным представителям:

№ п\п	Регион	Имя	Телефон	Электронный адрес
1	Москва	Адумбара дас	+7-965-356-80-89	adumbara@gmail.com
скайп adu1081
2	Санкт-Петербург	Дхирадатта дас	+7-960-233-21-45	Dhiradatta.nrs@rambler.ru
3	Северо-Запад	Александр Григорьев	+7-908-225-24-25	sascha1204@yandex.ru
4	Центральный регион	Годрума Бихари дас	+7-920-307-37-87	Kanva777@gmail.com
5	Золотое кольцо	Экатма сундари д.д.	+7-910-829-92-76	Krishna-yar@yandex.ru
6	Поволжье, Татарстан	Мукундананда дас	+7-917-997-94-57	sudevi64@mail.ru
7	Юг	Манджари Према дд.	+7-903-438-20-99	marinhome@aaanet.ru
8	Урал и Сибирь	Амита Говинда дас	+7-904-384-66-83	Amita-Govinda@yandex.ru
9	Дальний Восток	Дхирадатта дас	+7-960-233-21-45	Dhiradatta.nrs@rambler.ru
10	Зарубежные страны (СНГ и не СНГ)	Дхирадатта дас	+7-960-233-21-45	Dhiradatta.nrs@rambler.ru

Дорогие преданные, просим вас сделать посильное пожертвование на развитие фестиваля вайшнавских общин "Садху-санга". Искренне сделанное пожертвование очищает сердце преданного. *Рекомендуемый размер пожертвования составляет 2500 руб.* с каждого участника фестиваля.

Палаточный городок

В связи с тем, что в прошлом году не все жители палаточного городка добросовестно оплачивали места под свои палатки, администрация "Морской звезды" в этом году отказалась предоставить свою территорию. Тем преданным, у которых нет возможности оплачивать проживание в пансионатах, оргкомитет фестиваля рекомендует обращаться непосредственно в администрацию пансионата "Сигнал". Они готовы предоставить для проживания старые деревянные домики по цене 100 руб. в сутки. Можно также попробовать лично договориться о размещении палатки на большой территории "Сигнала". Но только по личной договоренности с администрацией этого пансионата. Оргкомитет фестиваля не несет ответственности за несанкционированное размещение палаток.

Ваши слуги
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Сёма

Харе Кришна!

подскажите, пожалуйста, Шачинандана Махарадж точно будет?)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> подскажите, пожалуйста, Шачинандана Махарадж точно будет?)


Неизвестно. Возможно, что и не будет. Уточненный список гостей сделаем примерно через месяц. Приезд Нрисимха Кавачи пр. и Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами тоже под вопросом. Остальные почетные гости точно обещали приехать.

----------


## Лара

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите мои поклоны.Может кто нибудь  отдыхал в Новомихайловском  и знает , где можно забронировать  недорого комнатку с душем  на наделю в районе прохождения фестиваля.Дело в том, что после окончания фестиваля "Садху Санга" ,я улетаю только через неделю , а пансионат "Химик", после фестиваля закрыт.
Заранее благодарю за ответ.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите мои поклоны.Может кто нибудь  отдыхал в Новомихайловском  и знает , где можно забронировать  недорого комнатку с душем  на наделю в районе прохождения фестиваля.Дело в том, что после окончания фестиваля "Садху Санга" ,я улетаю только через неделю , а пансионат "Химик", после фестиваля закрыт.
> Заранее благодарю за ответ.


Мы отдыхали в Пляхо, это по пути от "Химика" до Новомихайловского. От "Химика" можно пешком за полчаса дойти. Хороший тихий поселок, песчаный пляж от п/л "Орленок" (вход платный), сосновый лес на берегу. Можно остановиться в любом доме, везде сдают жилье. В октябре места везде свободные будут.

----------


## Лара

Спасибо большое, Лакшмана Прана дас, за Вашу доброту.
Примите мои поклоны, с уважением,матаджи Лара.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Мы отдыхали в Пляхо, это по пути от "Химика" до Новомихайловского. От "Химика" можно пешком за полчаса дойти.


   Дойти-то можно, но идти придется по трассе Сочи-Туапсе, или как? Или останавливать проходящие автобусы?  Пляхо-да, хороший поселочек, там и гостиницы есть.  Те, что построены  дальше от трассы, на горе,  их не топит при разливе рек. Хозяева так объяснили.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Дойти-то можно, но идти придется по трассе Сочи-Туапсе, или как? Или останавливать проходящие автобусы?  Пляхо-да, хороший поселочек, там и гостиницы есть.  Те, что построены  дальше от трассы, на горе,  их не топит при разливе рек. Хозяева так объяснили.


От "Химика" до Пляхо можно добраться на любом проходящем автобусе или договориться с кем-то из преданных, чтобы подвезли. Я пешком ходил, там можно пройти по обочине трассы. 
Во время последнего наводнения 2012 года в Пляхо затопило только огороды. Дома не пострадали.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Да...Для матаджи это будет не самый лучше вариант- по обочине вдоль трассы. А ходить-то придется или рано утром, когда еще  темно, или поздно вечером, когда уже ночь. Так что...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные, Харе Кришна!

Срок оплаты забронированных мест на фестивале вайшнавских общин «Садху-санга 2013» – 16.08.2013 г.

После 16.08.2013 г. вся неоплаченная бронь будут аннулирована. Бронирование мест будет продолжено 19.08.2013 г. Полностью *бронирование мест будет завершено 15.09.2013 г.* После этого срока места в номерах можно будет получить уже на самом фестивале.

Пансионаты ждут вас с утра 23 сентября *(более раннее размещение надо оговорить самостоятельно с администрацией вашего пансионата)*. Вы приезжаете на фестиваль (на сайте фестиваля http://www.sadhu-sanga.ru можно найти описание, как добраться, а также будет информация, где и когда организованы автобусы для встречи преданных и телефон ответственного за встречу), идете в администрацию своего пансионата, говорите, что вы по брони на фестиваль, свое ФИО, какие условия оплачивали, вас находят в списке, селят в номер. После этого вы идете на регистрацию. Если вы уже сдавали регистрационный взнос, в службе регистрации находите своего регионального представителя, говорите, что у вас регистрация по предоплате, свое ФИО, вас находят и выдают регистрационный ремешок. Если вы не сдавали регистрационный взнос, подходите к любому столику регистрации, сдаете свои пожертвования на фестиваль, называете ФИО, город и получаете ремешок. 

Все, вы полностью на фестивале, добро пожаловать!

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля «Садху-санга»

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Список почётных гостей фестиваля:

    Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами
    Е.С. Радханатха Свами
    Е.С. Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами
    Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Свами
    Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами
    Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами
    Е.С. Прахладананда Свами
    Е.С. Субхага Свами
    Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
    Е.С. Бхактиведанта Садху Свами
    Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
    Е.М. Малати деви даси
    Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху
    Е.М. Мадхава прабху
    Е.М. Мадхавананда прабху
    Е.М. Патита Павана прабху
    Е.М. Адити-дукхаха прабху
    Е.М. Ангира Муни прабху
    Е.М. Ачьютатма прабху
    Е.М. Вивасван прабху
    Е.М. Даяван прабху
    Е.М. Радха Дамодара прабху

По мере приближения фестиваля список уточняется. Следите за изменениями!

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Лакшмана Прана прабху! Есть ли информация по Бхакти Чайтанье Свами? Раньше он был в списке, а теперь - нет.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Acyutatma das: к сожалению Бхакти Чайтанья Свами не сможет из-за проблемы с визой быть на фестивале.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Жаль.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Если вы собираетесь на фестиваль вайшнавских общин «Садху-санга 2013» и до сих пор не выбрали себе служение по душе, предлагаем вам еще несколько вакансий на служение:

1) "Киртана-сева". Отв. Враджа-валлабха дас, +79528642733,  viktor.gugo@mail.ru
Харе Кришна, о вайшнавы-музыканты, вайшнавы-киртании, а также вайшнавы-энтузиасты!
Если вам: 
1. от 8 до 80,
2. известна религия, предписанная для этого века Кали,
3. тяжело (и больно) видеть (и слышать, та и слушать тоже!) плохо организованные киртаны в пандале или перед лекциями старших преданных, 
4. нравится хороший киртан, 
5. хочется поучаствовать в организации и/или проведении киртанов на фестивале Садху-санга - 
ПОУЧАСТВУЙТЕ!!!"

2) Набирается команда для вещания фестиваля «Садху-санга 2013» на Ведамедиа.
Это не сложное, но очень важное служение. Сайт http://vedamedia.ru/ стал уже давно международным, его смотрят преданные всего мира, а так же Махараджи, не говоря о том, что это мощный канал распространения Святого Имени через интернет. 
Напишите о своем желании.
Пранешвари д.д.,
http://vk.com/praneshvari
Скайп - Praneshvari
эл.адрес - praneshvari @ list.ru

Также напоминаем, что на время фестиваля требуются:

 В кафе - ответственные за чистоту в зале и на кухне    Водители для встречи и перемещения почётных гостей    Грузчики    Кассиры – по рекомендации лидеров    Кондитеры с опытом работы    Матаджи для бытового обслуживания гостей    Матаджи за столик информации    Мойщики посуды    Организатор детских программ    Охранники    Пекарь    Переводчики на лекциях    Повара с опытом работы    Помощники поваров    Работники общей кухни    Разнорабочий    Реализаторы с опытом работы    Сантехник    Уборщики    Художники по мехенди    Электрик
Обращаться в службу информации фестиваля: Лакшмана Прана дас nandalal@mail.ru тел. 8-911-388-95-08

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами о фестивале "Садху-санга 2013"

*- На ваш взгляд, в чем характерная особенность (плюсы) фестивалей "Садху-санга"?
*
- Вайшнавы могут получить заряд вдохновения, увидеть старых друзей и приобрести новых, а также углубить свое понимание философии и практики сознания Кришны. Мы хотим обрести отношения с Кришной, а отношения с Кришной начинаются с отношений с преданными. Подобные фестивали - одна из возможностей сделать эти отношения более прочными.

*- Что может дать фестиваль в духовном плане, как новичку, так и опытному преданному?
*
- Возможность служить в разных формах, начиная с самой главной формы служения - шраванам.

*- Как фестиваль может повлиять на людей, которые впервые приехали и не участвуют в фестивале, но наблюдают за ним со стороны?
*
- По-разному, в зависимости от того, что человек хочет увидеть. Разные деревья питаются одной и той же почвой и водой, но одни приносят горькие плоды, другие - сладкие. Однако, если человек увидит настоящие, близкие, любовные отношения между преданными, он едва ли останется равнодушным.

*- Каково мнение Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что преданные собираются вместе в большом количестве, служат друг другу, воспевают святые имена?
*
- Шрила Прабхупада настаивал на том, чтобы преданные собирались вместе и пели святые имена. Отсюда начался самый большой фестиваль в нашем обществе - Майяпурский. Это видение самого Шрилы Прабхупады. Мы просто следуем по его стопам.

*- Каковы традиции сандху-санги среди вайшнавов (можно пример из шастр, историю)?
*
- С общения с садху начинается наша духовная жизнь. Только встретившись с человеком, целиком посвятившим себя служению Богу, можно обрести веру и импульс идти по этому пути дальше. Шастры без конца воспевают могущество и важность садху-санги - самые расхожие цитаты у всех на слуху: махат сева дварам ахур вимуктес, садху-санга садху-санга сарва шастра кайа, сатам прасангам мама вирйа самвидо, шушрушох шраддхадханасйа и так далее без конца. Без преувеличения, если есть один могущественный фактор духовного развития, работающий всегда и при всех обстоятельствах, то это садху-санга.

*- Если человек хочет на фестивале только отдыхать, без служения, насколько приемлема такая позиция?
*
- Таким образом он лишит себя очень многого - это обидно, но что-то все равно обретет - это хорошо.  :smilies: 

*- Какие недостатки, недочеты исходя из опыта предыдущих фестивалей следует исправить (что вам хотелось бы улучшить)?
*
- Ох... Мне хотелось бы видеть наш фестиваль более структурированным, более серьезным, дающим практические инструменты. Но главное - это атмосфера служения. Это та сфера, над которой можно и нужно работать без конца - чем гуще и ярче она будет, тем больше блага получат все участники.

*- С каким настроением вы лично едете на фестиваль?
*
- Это всегда очень сложные дни для меня, но в то же время я рад возможности увидеть дорогих моему сердцу людей и пообщаться с ними.

*- Несколько слов о любом другом участнике и вдохновителе фестиваля, можно выбрать одного или нескольких из списка: Бхактиведанта Садху Свами, Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами, Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, Ачьютатма прабху, Адити-Дукхаха прабху. Почему вы рады его приезду на фестиваль?

*- Я всегда радуюсь, когда вижу Адити-духкхаха Прабху. Он мой старый друг, с которым меня очень многое связывает. Просто находиться рядом с ним - уже удовольствие. Его неисчерпаемый заряд оптимизма, его простота, прямота и красота его киртанов и даже его резкость - все вызывает во мне восхищение и чувство надежности. Много мог бы еще говорить о других участниках фестиваля, но нужно оставить возможность другим.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

23 Сентября 2013 с 11:00 до 18:00 до открытия фестиваля "Садху-санга" пройдет

Фестиваль санкиртаны

Место проведения - главный пандал.

В программе:

    киртаны,
    истории санкиртаны,
    лекция почётного гостя,
    награждение,
    спектакль
    пир (в 14:30)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Информация по прибытию на фестиваль "Садху-Санга 2013"


*Общие рекомендации
*
Если Вы решили ехать поездом:
берите билеты до Туапсе.если Ваш поезд до Краснодара, то можно пересесть на электричку или другой поезд до Туапсе. Также можно сесть на автобус и выйти непосредственно на повороте на базу "Химик".

Если Вы летите на самолёте:
берите билеты до Краснодара или до Сочи (от Краснодара до "Химика" на автобусе в сторону Джубги; от Сочи до Туапсе на электричке 2.5 часа, далее до "Химика" на автобусе примерно 1 час)

*Информация по встрече
*
Дорогие преданные, если Вы хотите, чтобы Вас встретил автобус и довёз до места проведения фестиваля, вам необходимо:

1. Организоваться в группу (10-12 чел - маршрутка; 25-30 чел – маленький автобус; 40-45 чел – большой автобус)

2. Выбрать старшего.

3. Старший сообщает организаторам фестиваля ваш город, день, время, рейс, № поезда вашего прибытия.

4. Старший собирает деньги с участников группы и производит оплату водителю автобуса.

Если вы приехали без группы, то на ж.-д. вокзале вы сможете:

1. нанять такси на 4-5 чел.

2. нанять такси – минивэн на 8 чел.

3. пройти с ж/д на автовокзал и отправиться на автобусе в направлении Джубги, остановка транспорта «Пансионаты "Химик, Геолог, Восток"», 5 км после поселка Новомихайловский.



Мы готовы организовать вам встречу в Краснодаре и Сочи на ж/д и аэровокзале, если от вас будет заявка не позднее 15 сентября 2013 г. Если позже, то встречаем по возможности и без гарантий.

Примерные цены на транспорт до «Химика»:
    автобус 18 мест Краснодар – «Химик» - 10000 руб.    Туапсе – «Химик»:
автобус 44 места - 7000 руб. За каждое стоячее место (сверх 44) доплата.
автобус 31 места - 5500 руб. За каждое стоячее место (сверх 31) доплата.
автобус 25 мест - 4800 руб. 
автобус 18 мест - 3500 руб.
такси 4 чел - 800 руб. (200 руб с человека)    Такси Адлер Химик - 5000 руб.    Такси Краснодар Химик - 3500 руб.


Заявки принимаются до 15 сентября.  Подробную информацию о своём прибытии (имя, рейс, место, время) пишите на  dana108@mail.ru

Телефон для справок 8 952 853 43 27  Дхира Кришна дас.

Звонить по предварительным заказам на такси на тел 89183480009 Денис (не преданный).
Оперативный телефон на случай, если вы прибыли без заявки и нужно такси или ближайший автобус до «Химика», 89183480009 Денис (не преданный).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Служение для настоящих мужчин

Дорогие преданные, если кто-то еще хочет послужить вайшнавам на фестивале "Садху-санга 2013", есть еще несколько вакансий:

1) *В службу охраны* требуются мужчины, преимущественно крепкого телосложения. Предоставляется бесплатное размещение и питание. Контакты: +7-921-374-72-04 / Email: jiv@nm.ru - Владимир, координатор службы охраны.

2) На 22 и 23 сентября требуются мужчины *для встречи приезжающих преданных* и помощи в переноске личных вещей. Обращаться в службу информации фестиваля, nandalal@mail.ru или тел. 8-911-388-95-08 - Лакшмана Прана дас, координатор cлужбы информации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ягьи на фестивале 2013


Дорогие преданные!

На фестивале "Садху-санга 2013" будут проводиться ягьи (самскары) в соответствии с различными потребностями вайшнавов, рекомендованные ачарьями и старшими вайшнавами ИСККОН.

Слово "самскара" (от санскритского сам-с-кара), означает "выполненный в совершенстве". Самскара - это обладающая величайшим благом, очищающая и освящающая церемония. В основе ее лежит последовательность действий, совершающихся на внешнем уровне, гармонирующих с метафизическими законами, которые проявлены в незримой реальности, недоступной восприятию наших грубых чувств. Самскары уничтожают дурную карму и увеличивают благоприятное влияние материальной природы.
Вот, что о ягьях (самскарах) говорят наши духовные учителя:

Шачиинандана Свами, "Гаятри-мантры":
"Ягья - это обряды, где все физические и умственные способности человека задействуются в поклонении Господу в Его формах арча-виграхи и шалаграма-шилы. Проводить ягью по всем правилам можно, лишь получив священные мантры. При поклонении Божеству полностью заняты ум и чувства. Такое поклонение позволяет задействовать в служении Богу наши поступки, разум, мысли, чувственное восприятие и связать все это с Господом. Таким образом человек проходит через всестороннее очищение, которое устраняет даже его карму.*

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:
"Что такое самскара? Слово самскара значит впечатление или отпечаток. Но у слова самскара есть другое значение. Это обряд, который проводят для того, чтобы облагородить человеческий ум. Существует десять основных самскар, который каждый цивилизованный человек должен пройти. Иначе говоря, все существенные моменты жизни, в соответствии с ведической культурой обставлялись определенным обрядом, который помогал оставить отпечаток на уме и сформировать ум человека лучшим образом. В человеческой жизни есть узлы или узловые моменты, переходные моменты. Моменты, в которые человек должен делать важные выводы. И в соответствии с ведической культурой, все эти моменты в жизни человека, особенно в детстве обставлялись определенными обрядами, которые помогали человеку сформировать правильный ум. Все это начиналось с зачатия, первой самскарой в жизни человека является обряд его зачатия. В результате этого появлялись люди не подверженные унынию, не подверженные депрессии. Вся ведическая культура направлена на то, чтобы защитить ум человека и сформировать его особым образом. Говорится, что когда человек не проходит самскар, он становится шудрой. Шудра значит грубый, нерафинированный, не облагороженный человек. И характеристика главная шудры или не облагороженного человека заключается в том, что он подвержен депрессии, подвержен унынию. Смысл ведической культуры именно в этом, в том чтобы избавить человека от болезни уныния. Это результат нашего не окультуренного или неправильно сформированного, не защищенного ума."

Радханатха Свами на церемонии анна-прашана в Шридхам Маяпуре:
"Как помочь ребенку стать сознающим Кришну? Для человека, чтобы стать сознающим Кришну в этом материальном мире, требуется огромное количество благословений: благословения вайшнавов, и особенно благословений Верховной Божественной Личности, которые приходят через вайшнавов. Так на каждом шагу в жизни человека существуют самскары, молитвы, есть очистительные методы, и более всего, есть намерение призвать Бога через пение Его Имен, а также посредством определенных ритуалов. С этой целью в место, где проводится обряд, приглашают святых людей чтобы они вознести молитвы и дали благословения ребенку. И эти благословения дают силу, чтобы помочь тому ребенку преодолеть препятствия, воздвигаемые на его пути майей, и достигнуть лотосных стоп Господа.”

Враджендра Кумар прабху:
"На ведическом языке культура - это "самскрита" (очищающие действия). Это значит, что с каждым культурным действием человек должен становиться чище и ближе к своей духовной природе. Для этого Веды рекомендуют всевозможные очистительные ритуалы (самскары). Вайшнавы стараются следовать этим очистительным процессам и те, которые с уровня веры перешли на уровень практики, реально замечают в себе позитивные перемены. Люди без особого труда избавляются от вредных привычек и развивают в себе наилучшие качества. Невозможно поднять уровень культуры, не очистив человека - носителя этой самой культуры. Каково сознание людей, такова и культура. Веды предлагают совершенно практичные и универсальные пути очищения нашего существования, что естественно приводит к повышению окружающей культуры. Поэтому вместо того чтобы слепо отвергать, истинно культурный человек попытается понять суть явления..."

На фестивале мы сможем предложить для вас:
- ягьи для беременных: пумсавана (для благополучного развития ребенка) - 3-й месяц, симантонаяна (благословения будущей матери) - 4,6 или 8-й месяц (если пумсавана не проводилась, то она может проводиться вместе с симантонаяной), шошйанти (для безопасных родов) - последний месяц;
- ягьи на первом году жизни ребенка: нама-карана (церемония наречения именем), пауштика карма (для продолжительного здоровья ребенка), анна-прашана (первое кормление зерновыми), чуда каранам (церемония первого пострижения волос);
- Нарасимха-ягья (для защиты, для устранение препятсвий на пути преданного служения);
- авахана хома (ягья для призыва благословений по различным моментам жизни, т.е. зачатие ребенка, обретение спутника жизни и др.;
- инициация (Хари-нама дикша, мантра-дикша);
- ваваха-самскара (свадебная церемония) - уточняется;
- шраддха (поминальная церемония).

Для уточнения деталей и астрологических рассчетов просьба на ягьи зарегистрироваться предварительно.
Для предварительной регистрации пишите на эл.адрес k-401@yandex.ru или на скайп (ник: mahabharata108), тел. 8-903-716-47-18
На самом фестивале регистрация также будет проводиться. Место и время будет объявлено дополнительно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные!

Если вы хотите получить полный духовный опыт от пребывания на фестивале, и иметь постоянное служение на фестивале "Садху-санга 2013", для вас ещё остались следующие вакансии в кафе:

• Грузчики
• Повара
• Пекари
• Помощники поваров
• Поддержание чистоты на кухне
• Мытьё посуды
• Помощники в кондитерский цех (мужчины и женщины)
• Раздатчики

При льготном проживании, служение  по 6 часов. Подготовка к фестивалю  начинается с 10 сентября, если вы сможете приехать  к  10-11 сентября, служение на фестивале по 3 часа, с проживанием в «Химике».

С  10 сентября требуются мужчины с опытом работы в кондитерском цехе или на кухне, и девушки для изготовления песочных изделий (можно без опыта работы).

Обращаться в департамент финансовой поддержки (вайшнавское кафе и фестивальный маркет), отв. Рукмини Прия д.д. rukmini_pvs@mail.ru тел. 8-903-45-44-273

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Минимаркет-2013

Дорогие преданные!

Оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга" стремится создать духовную атмосферу, свободную от коммерческих отношений и личного бизнеса. Поэтому на минимаркете осуществляется торговля *только фестивальными магазинами*, выручка которых идёт на погашение затрат в организации и развитии фестиваля.

На фестивале разрешен *сбор пожертвований только на развитие фестивального проекта*. Не разрешается собирать пожертвования на личные нужды, для своего духовного учителя, а также на храмовые и другие развивающие проекты без разрешения администрации фестиваля. Исключение – сбор дакшины для своего гуру после инициации.

Разрешено распространение пищевой продукции, приготовленное только в кафе и на общей кухне фестиваля.

Просьба *не привозить и не распространять пищевые изделия*!

Мы просим преданных не привозить с собой товар для продажи, а погрузиться в садху-сангу, киртаны, лекции и в служение вайшнавам. Это даст вам возможность ощутить неповторимый вкус взаимоотношений духовного мира. Пусть фестиваль зарядит ваши «духовные батареи», и наши усилия не пройдут даром!

Пусть вырастет ваша вера и горячее желание ещё больше предаться Господу, что поможет вам продолжать совершать свое служение вдохновенно, непрерывно и бескорыстно в течение всего последующего года.

Будьте счастливы в сознании Кришны!

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Департамент киртанов на фестивале 2013

Харе Кришна, о творческие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши смиренные поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Департамент киртана просит вас привезти на фестиваль имеющиеся у вас музыкальные инструменты (фисгармонии, мриданги и/или караталы) для служения ими в киртане, например вашему духовному учителю. Вы можете привезти инструмент и подыгрывать вашему гуру (если это фисгармонь, то на ней будет играть сам {ваш} Гуру Махарадж), либо какому-то старшему преданному.

Вашим служением будет:
1) доставления этого инструмента на место проведения нужного киртана и
2) подыгрывание этому вайшнаву
(либо что-то одно из двух).

Также мы ищем вайшнавов, которые дружат с менеджментом и планированием и хотят применить эти свои навыки и качества в улучшении ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ киртанов на фестивале: утренних служб, киртанов на сцене во время завтрака и обеда, подыгрывании лекторам перед их лекциями, экадаши {помочь Бхакти Ананта Кришна Махараджу собрать команду вайшнавов-музыкантов-энтузиастов для ночного бдения}, киртанов "под деревом", распределения муз инструментов и т.п. Пожалуйста, отзовитесь!

По всем вопросам и предложениям по этому поводу пишите на адрес viktor.gugo@mail.ru , или звоните по телефону+79528642733 - Враджа-валлабха дас

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные!

По предварительной договоренности оргкомитета фестиваля "Садху-санга" с администрацией б/о "Сигнал" размещение в домиках на территории "Сигнала" стоило 100 рублей с человека в сутки. Однако, по информации преданных, звонивших в администрацию "Сигнала", места в этом пансионате будут сдаваться по 250 рублей с человека. Цены изменила администрация "Сигнала".

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные!
В кафе требуется повар, умеющий делать корейские салаты.
Обращаться в департамент финансовой поддержки (вайшнавское кафе и фестивальный маркет), отв. Рукмини Прия д.д. rukmini_pvs@mail.ru тел. 8-903-45-44-273Требуется помощник на фестиваль "Садху-Санга" по заполнению заявлений на подключение сим-карт. Опыт не нужен, хороший почерк приветствуется, знание компьютера желательно. Ответственное и нужное преданным служение. Занятость небольшая, от 2-х часов в день. Подробнее 8-918-603-01-08, nmdas@mail.ru . http://vk.com/nmdas - Навина Мадана дас.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Есть места в "Морской звезде"!

Дорогие преданные!

Администрация Б/О "Морская звезда" пошла навстречу организаторам фестиваля "Садху-санга" и согласилась предоставить места для проживания преданных на время фестиваля.

Есть 4-местные номера по 380 руб. и 2-местные по 430 руб. с человека в сутки.

Для бронирования мест обращайтесь:
1) Ольга, тел. 8-921-964-52-36, e-mail: olgaids108@gmail.com
либо
2) Дхирадатта дас, тел. 8-960-233-21-45, e-mail: Dhiradatta.nrs@rambler.ru

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна!

Дорогие преданные, хорошие новости! На фестиваль "Садху-санга 2013" приедет Е.С. Локанатха Свами!

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие Вайшнавы, участники фестиваля "Садху-санга 2013".

В этом году мы организуем настоящий детский фестиваль для детей. В течение всего фестиваля их ждут увлекательные игры, вайшнавские праздники, соревнования и йога, образовательные программы и, возможно, даже ежедневная лекция для детей по "Бхагаватам".

Детская программа необходима для того, чтобы дети могли развиваться в сознании Кришны в обществе равных преданных. Конечно, она поможет родителям освободить время для посещения лекций. Но главная цель этой программы - образование детей в сознании Кришны и создание условий для обретения вкуса к духовной жизни. Мы хотим чтобы дети, уехав с фестиваля помнили о Кришне целый год и чтобы стремились приехать на него снова, чтобы служить Кришне вместе со своими друзьями из разных уголков России.

Во время регистрации на фестивале вы получите подробное расписание детской программы. Спрашивайте его на столиках регистрации. Мы приглашаем взрослых вайшнавов помочь в проведении программы. Если Вы можете обучать детей, умеете проповедовать детям, играть с ними в игры, а также если у Вас есть идеи и инициатива в этом направлении, пишите на адрес varshana.bvg@mail.ru или звоните по телефону +7-952-86-12-108, и мы свяжемся с Вами.

Будем очень рады послужить вместе с Вами молодому поколению вайшнавов и создать для них условия на фестивале, способствующие радостному приближению к Кришне.

Ваш слуга,
Варшана дас

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна!

Дорогие преданные, сообщаем вам об изменении списка почетных гостей фестиваля "Садху-санга 2013": Мадхава прабху и Мадхавананда прабху не приедут, зато ожидается приезд Бада Харидаса прабху, Виджая Венугопала прабху и Нитай Чайтаньи Госвами.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши почтительные поклоны.

У некоторых из вас есть классная возможность послужить вашему гуру и/или тому преданному, лекции которого вы собираетесь посещать, подыграв ему на мриданге или караталах.

- Кто же такие эти "некоторые", - спросите вы.

- Это те преданные, - ответим мы, - которые смогут выполнить три "нелегких" условия.

Итак, человек должен:
1) иметь музыкальный инструмент;
2) по приезду на фестиваль подойти к ответственному за организацию киртанов и продемонстрировать ему базовые навыки игры на этом инструменте. После чего ВАМ будет предоставлена привилегия служить тому преданному, кому вы захотите в послужить роли "мридангиста" или "караталиста";
3) прийти на лекцию, вооружиться мридангой или караталами и...

Вакансии ограничены - музыкантов, которые подыгрывают Махараджу (или старшему преданному), всего 2-3 - мридангист и 1-2 караталиста, то есть, легко можно "проворонить свое счастье". Поэтому, если что, - пишите или звоните заранее, чтобы попытаться забронировать себе севу по душе. Список лекторов фестиваля был приведен в одной из предыдущих рассылок нашего фестиваля "Садху-санга". Мы с нетерпением ждем проявления вашего горячего энтузиазма в служении Гуру и Гауранге!

Ваши слуги - организаторы фестиваля "Садху-санга": Пишите или звоните Враджа-валлабхе дасу: viktor.gugo@mail.ru , тел. +79528642733

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные и гости фестиваля "Садху-санга"!
Если вы хотите на время фестиваля разместиться в пансионате "Радуга", обращайтесь к Двиджа Кришне прабху (Дружинину Валерию Николаевичу), тел.+7 967 095 5959, e-mail 7448694@bk.ru

===============================================
Дорогие преданные!

Требуется два человека для помощи в регистрации и размещении преданных на 22 и 23 сентября - на день и на ночь. Обращаться к Дхирадатте дасу ( Dhiradatta.nrs@rambler.ru , тел.+7-960-233-21-45)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы!

Мы написали этот текст, как ответ на многочисленные вопросы, касающиеся проведения ягий на фестивале Садху-Санга.
Сразу оговоримся, что,к сожалению,на предстоящем фестивале _виваха-самскар_ проводиться не будет. Таково решение оргкомитета. Мы ему подчиняемся.
Конечно, это многих огорчит, но таково положение дел. Мы лишь можем посоветовать тем, кто хочет пройти эту благоприятную церемонию, связываться с нами или на фестивале, или после него, чтобы обсудить, как это можно сделать впоследствии.
Что касается остальных самскар, то они, как и было объявлено, будут проводиться. Будьте, пожалуйста, внимательны! Первая ягья, Нарасимха-ягья будет проводиться 24.09, во вторник, предположительно во второй половине дня. Эта ягья актуальна для тех, кто хочет помолиться Господу Нарасимхе о защите для своих детей, для которых, по тем или иным причинам, самскары не проводились, для защиты себя, а также для устранение препятствий на пути преданного служения.
 Дальнейшее расписание выглядит примерно так:
25.09, среда - ягьи для беременных: пумсавана (для благополучного развития ребенка) - 3-й месяц, симантонаяна (благословения будущей матери) - 4,6 или 8-й месяц (если пумсавана не проводилась, то она может проводиться вместе с симантонаяной), шошйанти (для безопасных родов) - последний месяц;
26.09, четверг - ягьи на первом году жизни ребенка: нама-карана (церемония наречения именем), пауштика-карма (для продолжительного здоровья ребенка), анна-прашана (первое кормление зерновыми). Церемония чуда каранам (церемония первого пострижения волос) проводится уже после того, как ребенку исполнился год. И если вы ее не проводили, то мы сможем провести ее вместе с остальными обрядами в этот день.
27.09, пятница - авахана-хома (ягья для призыва благословений по различным моментам жизни, т.е. зачатие ребенка, обретение спутника жизни и др.)
28.09, суббота, утро - инициация
                вторая половина дня - церемония шраддха(поминальная церемония).

Для того, чтобы учавствовать в ягье вам нужно зарегистрироваться. Если вы учавствуете за кого-то, то нужно это также сделать. Это нужно сделать заранее! Те. подойти на регистрацию (будет отдельный столик для регистрацию на ягьи), заплатить взнос - 300р., получить талон. Узнать, в какой точно день и время интересующая вас церемония будет проводиться. В день церемонии вам нужно с утра и до церемонии поститься (исключение составляют беременные и дети) в соответствии с вашими возможностями, как минимум воздерживаться от принятия в пищу злаков и бобовых. На церемонию прийти как минимум за полчаса до начала в чистой вайшнавской одежде. После церемонии в определенный момент(озвученный ответственным за церемонию) сделать пожертвование, исходя из своих возможностей.

Дополнительные требования: 
- проходящим симантонаяна (или пумсавану+симантонаяну) самскару нужно, чтобы мужья купили для своих жен две красивые заколки, которые женщины закалывают сбоку (но не одевали, это будет сделано на церемонии)
- проходящим анна-прашану можно самим (если для этого есть условия)приготовить кашу, которой будем кормить детей. Если вам это сложно, то тогда это будет сделано организаторами
- для церемонии чуда-каранам (первого пострижения волос) надо иметь новые ножницы и одноразовый бритвенный станок
- для инициирующихся новые 3-х рядные кантхималы (на 1-е посвящение), вайшнавская одежда - для мужчин дхоти и чадар (желательно НЕ харинама-чадар), для женщин - сари.
- на церемонию шраддха можно принести фото ушедших.

ваши слуги

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Цель фестиваля "Садху-санга" - предоставить возможность преданным духовно обогатиться, общаясь с садху и совершая служение вайшнавам. Чтобы эту возможность могли получить как можно больше преданных, мы сделали фестиваль без фиксированной оплаты, за пожертвование, чтобы каждый, не зависимо от своей финансовой возможности, смог посетить "Садху-сангу" и получить духовное благо.

Поэтому на организаторов легла нагрузка по финансовому обеспечению потребностей фестиваля. Это происходит из-за того, что часть преданных не имеет возможности оплатить расходы, связанные с пребыванием на фестивале, или не считает нужным оплачивать их. В связи со сложившейся ситуацией был создан департамент финансовой поддержки фестиваля. Его функцией является формирование бюджета, который будет погашать расходы фестиваля:

 организация приезда почётных гостей (визы, международные и междугородние билеты, проживание в гостиницах, питание, ежедневные цветочные гирлянды, услуги связи и др.);    техническое обслуживание фестиваля (пандал, освещение, звук, технические оснащения и др.);    общее питание преданных;    аренда пансионата;    организация медицинского обслуживания преданных (при необходимости);    организация детской площадки;    транспортные расходы;    и многое другое.
Деятельность департамента финансовой поддержки включает в себя: распространение оплачиваемого прасада (кафе, палатки), индийской атрибутики, вайшнавской одежды, специй, а также платные услуги (механди, гопи-дотсы, услуги астролога).

В связи с вышесказанным большая просьба ко всем преданным: не заниматься личным бизнесом не территории фестиваля, а также за его пределами, и не привозить для продажи пищевую продукцию. В противном случае вы ставите в трудную ситуацию организаторов фестиваля, которые бескорыстно служат вам, пытаясь принести вам духовное благо. Пожалуйста, используйте возможность, которую вам предоставляет "Садху-санга" только для своего духовного обогащения! Таким образом вы проявите свою благодарность тем преданным, которые проходят много трудностей, чтобы организовать этот духовный праздник для вас. Мы даём благословения всем семейным преданным, чтобы они имели возможность зарабатывать денежные средства в течение года и приезжать на духовные фестивали всей семьёй!

Ваши слуги,
организаторы фестиваля

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Культурная программа на фестивале

Дорогие преданные!

Приглашаем вас к участию в культурной программе, которая будет проходить каждый вечер с 19:00 в кинозале. Для того чтобы записаться для выступления пишите по адресу kasturi@mail.ru или по звоните по телефону +7-918-604-01-64 (Кастури-сева деви даси). Спешите, так как количество участников ограничено.

Также рады сообщить, что в один из дней будет детский концерт. Дорогие родители, если ваши дети умеют петь, танцевать, показывать спектакли, рассказывать стихи и тп, то каждый из них может выступить на концерте для всех вайшнавов. Приветствуются совместное творчество и отрепетированные номера. Приглашаем всех детей, желающих показать свое творчество на культурную программу 26 сентября в 19:00.

Предварительно записаться на выступление можно будет 25 сентября в беседке у детской площадки с 9:00 до 10:30 Не забудьте красивые костюмы, фонограмму и все что необходимо для выступления вашего ребенка.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Уточнение по фестивалю санкиртаны

Фестиваль Санкиртаны - 23 сентября на фестивале "Садху-Санга 2013".

Место проведения - главный пандал "Радха-Мадхава".

Почетные гости:
    Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами    Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами    Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами    Е.С. Прахладананда Свами    Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
В программе:
    11:00 Открытие;    14:30 Пир;    16:00 Катха;    17:00 Награждение;    Вечером церемония открытия фестиваля "Садху-Санга 2013".

----------


## Чагаев

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Заказан микроавтобус на 23.09.2013 (пнд) в 14.00-14.30 в аэропорт г. Краснодар до базы "Химик" (Туапсинского района Краснодарского края). СВОБОДНО 7 МЕСТ (стоимость 500 р. за 1 чел.). Если есть желающие присоединиться, прошу Вас звонить по телефону 8-909-966-70-44. В Краснодар вылетаю рейсом а/к Якутия R3726 из Внуково (МСК) в 11.30 (прилёт в 13.35). В.с. Дмитрий

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Скажите пожалуйста, как будет проходить расселение преданных, которые не бронировали жильё заранее? Организаторы фестиваля будут этим заниматься, или нужно будет самостоятельно обращаться в администрацию пансионатов?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Скажите пожалуйста, как будет проходить расселение преданных, которые не бронировали жильё заранее? Организаторы фестиваля будут этим заниматься, или нужно будет самостоятельно обращаться в администрацию пансионатов?


Можно и самим искать, и в службу размещения фестиваля (к Дхирадатте прабху) обратиться. Дхирадатта прабху может подсказать, есть ли места в пансионатах, с которыми у фестиваля заключен договор ("Химик", "Морская звезда" и некоторые другие), но еще есть вокруг пансионаты, с которыми надо договариваться самостоятельно.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

А где Дхирадатту прабху искать на территории фестиваля? Контактный телефон есть?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Да, есть на сайте фестиваля и здесь в этой теме выше.

И его всегда можно найти, особенно в первые дни фестиваля. Он будет на входе в "Химик" возле административного корпуса.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Спасибо.

----------

